# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Just want to learn about things ?

## normantos21

Hi guys.. 
My name is Norman
just registered and found quite nice stuff around here..and want to learn about the crafting , packing, framing and anything related to that..

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Norman,  Welcome to the forum. If you are interested in this type of thing feel free to wander around on this site and also in the archives of the PACCIN listserv. There are many more conversations to be found there than directly on this site. You can put yourself on the list by going to the ListServe tab at the top of the "Articles" page and following the instructions there. When you come across items you have questions about you can post them on the ListServe and reach a broad range of collections care professionals. As well the majority of discussion taking place on a day to day basis in the our specific areas of interest take place within this sub community of PACCIN. If you really have burning questions you can contact folks who have a deep background in the work on the "who we are" tab also at the top of the articles page. I hope you find your journey interesting. As a community we tend to be folks who are basically professional learners - autodidacts if you will who never stop self-training, continually developing our knowledge and perfecting our skills in an ever-changing profession.
Best, 
Ashley

----------

